# Chips-away Dundee



## Aspman (May 25, 2007)

Hello,

Chips-Away in Dundee any good?
I chipped the tail of my brand feckin new vRS on the low roof of a multistory car park. :wall:

I could get a touch up pen but it'll never be as good as a professional job if I do it. Plus if it's not done right I've someone to shout at.

If they're rubbish anyone else in the Dundee/Angus area that is good?

Any idea on cost? It's race blue metallic.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Mike at Chips Away in Dundee is second to none, he'll do an excellent job, and he's a decent lad aswell.

As for cost not sure but I would think somewhere between £30 & £50 (can't really see it on the pic) but that's a very rough ball park.........if you mention me he'll know who you're talking about :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## Aspman (May 25, 2007)

Cheers mate,

I'll probably pop by this Saturday and see what he says.

Here is the chip next to a 5p - 









It looks huge to me 

Hopefully won't cost too much £30-50 sounds pretty good if that is the case.


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

:thumb: Heard a few horrors about the Mobile one !!! :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

TUBS said:


> :thumb: Heard a few horrors about the Mobile one !!! :thumb:


I don't know the mobile one but I do know Mike who works opposite Michelin on the industrial estate :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Aspman (May 25, 2007)

blr123 said:


> I don't know the mobile one but I do know Mike who works opposite Michelin on the industrial estate :thumb:
> 
> Bryan


^ aye that's where I was heading.


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

ill vouch for mike aswell , good lad and work is excellant


----------



## jamief (Jul 21, 2007)

Good to hear he knows his stuff, got the missus's clio booked in for Monday to try and get the seemingly thousands of tiny bumps in the car out!


----------



## stifler (Jul 25, 2007)

Just to add, I used them last summer it was a boy called Darren who came round to my house - was really really impressed with the results, top bloke and only £30


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

Had my car in for some very small stone chips, not impressed I'm afraid. Could have done the same job myself just as bad.
I thought that they sprayed them in but it seems as though paint has just been dabbed on with a brush.

Instead of small chips I now have small blobs that in most cases sit proud of the original paint and in others haven't even filled the chip 

No point complaining, if that's the job that they do then complaining isn't going to make it better. There are even scratch marks in 2 places where they have rubbed the area around the chips, should've at least polished that out.


----------



## agaddini (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm looking at using chips away for a scratch although I'm concerned by the previous post. Anybody used them recently?


----------



## rig-pig (Dec 12, 2009)

autoecosse Subaru have there own place in dundee im lead to believe, or dents 8 smart repair 

you didn't get your chip in the Gellatly street car park did you ??

i did the same to the mondeo in there


----------



## agaddini (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, 

It's more of a scratch than a chip caused by my neighbour reversing into the back end 

I'll give Autoeccose a call.


----------



## mazda7 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've been to Chipsaway a few times with different cars and Mike has always done a top quality job on them all.
:thumb:


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Used them too and so has my dad an no complaints at all.


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

the mobile chips away guy came to citroen a good few times when i worked there, he seem prity good .


----------



## Caveman (Feb 10, 2011)

Used Chipsaway in Dundee (Mike) and was very happy with his work - excellent job, reasonable price and very friendly service !


----------



## rig-pig (Dec 12, 2009)

had a few scratches on the scoob bumper done and it is was a ace job


----------

